# Blue Circle Cement Co. Tugs



## Trader

A friend of mine has asked me if I could find any information for him on the tugs of the above company. He worked on them when he left school and he also worked in their workshops at Northfleet. He went on to become an engineer at sea, coasting and deep sea. He is 70 now so it is a few years ago now. I sailed with him on Wm. H. Muller ships on the London/Paris run.

He is trying to write a book on his experiences at sea and wants to start at the beginning. I have Googled and Googled and have come up with nothing.

Is there anyone out there who can help please. I thought that Stan Mayes might know something as it is in his territory.

Regards..............Alec.


----------



## KYRENIA

Trader, Hi
Try the tugtalk website. Google search "tugtalk" it will take you there.
Cheers John.


----------



## stan mayes

Thankyou for the compliment Alec-- I see my friend John has already responded.
Another friend John Woodman spent his working life on London river - started in sailing barges then into river tugs and was a Skipper for many years.
I will ask him to help - but what exactly does your friend want to know?
Regards
Stan


----------



## Trader

Thanks for your post John. I tried "tugtalk" but it said............Site under construction....

Stan, he is looking for some tug names and the places that they went to on the Thames. One name that he remembers is "Colourmix".

Regards....Alec.


----------



## Cobbydale

Trader said:


> Thanks for your post John. I tried "tugtalk" but it said............Site under construction....
> 
> Stan, he is looking for some tug names and the places that they went to on the Thames. One name that he remembers is "Colourmix".
> 
> Regards....Alec.


Try this web site for tugtalk http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/index.asp?ref=log


----------



## Cobbydale

Cobbydale said:


> Try this web site for tugtalk http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/index.asp?ref=log


Photo of Blue Circle tug


----------



## Cobbydale

Another couple of tugs


----------



## Corrimeala

Cobbydale said:


> Another couple of tugs


i was a Thames lighterman back in the late 50's and 60's. For much of that time I was what was known as an "un-attached hand", that meant I was seconded to lighterage companies as and when required.

I spent a number of stints working for Blue Circle. Not one of my favorite jobs as the cement dust was horrible. When we were supervising the loading and unloading of barges we had to be so careful that the cargo did not get wet.

This meant with London's weather we spent all day covering up and then 5 minutes late uncovering. This was with hatches and tarpaulins. Bloody hard work. I can't remember tug names but I would have towed behind all of their tugs at one time or another.


----------



## KYRENIA

Alec, also try thamestugs.co.uk
Cheers John.


----------



## Trader

Cobbydale, thanks for the lead to the web site which is very interesting and also for your photos which I will send on to my friend.

Corriemeala, thanks for your imput. I know what you mean about hatchboards and tarps and rain. I spent a lot of time on the coast and loaded cement several times on the Thames. Not a nice cargo.

John, I will try Thamestugs. I have had some good info from another site called "Coasters Remembered" giving me a fleet list.

Thanks to you all...............Alec.


----------



## Corrimeala

You could go to the *Liquid Highway*. I don't know if there are any of Blue Circle's tugs there but you can do a search.

The Liquid Highway is a site for Lighterman and Waterman of the Thames but anyone with an interest in the Thames can join (no fee) and look at the picture gallery there.


----------



## Trader

Thanks for that Link Corriemeala. I have just registered, looks like an interesting site.

Alec.


----------



## Riverman

You could also try the TUGGIES site at..........

http://riverman.gotdns.com/gallery

Riverman


----------



## todd

*Associated Portland Cement Manufactures Ltd.*

I found this list from the early 1960`s, hope it will be helpfull.

NAME... ................BUILT...............G.TON............HP............ENGINES

BLUE CIRCLE...........1927.................111..............450...........STEAM/RECIP
CEMENCO...............1948.................116..............720...........MOTOR
CONCRETE..............1935.................82...............465...........MOTOR
CULLAMIX...............1938.................96...............650...........MOTOR
IMPERNO................1935.................38...............200...........MOTOR
ROTARY.................1920.................99...............400...........STEAM/RECIP
SNOWCEM..............1947.................77...............465...........MOTOR

They also had two smaller launch tugs....CEMARCO..&..PORTLAND, I am sorry but I don`t have any details of these.

Jim.


----------



## Trader

Many thanks to Riverman for the address of the Tuggies site and also to Jim for the Fleet list, much appreciated.

Alec.


----------



## Corrimeala

Trader, Did you see the model of the Cemenco on the Liquid Highway site?


----------



## clary

the cemenco worked from northfleet to queenbourgh & strood. concrete worked aroud the area & tilbury. cullamixs worked from northfleet to fulham. snowcem worked from northfleet to london docks &wharfs last twotugs were based at greenwich.


----------



## bungy999

There is a photo of a tug called Cullamix on ebay.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180805867321?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## tug

Have a look here under APCM

www.lighteragetugs.co.uk


----------



## JohnVW

todd said:


> I found this list from the early 1960`s, hope it will be helpfull.
> 
> NAME... ................BUILT...............G.TON............HP............ENGINES
> 
> BLUE CIRCLE...........1927.................111..............450...........STEAM/RECIP
> CEMENCO...............1948.................116..............720...........MOTOR
> CONCRETE..............1935.................82...............465...........MOTOR
> CULLAMIX...............1938.................96...............650...........MOTOR
> IMPERNO................1935.................38...............200...........MOTOR
> ROTARY.................1920.................99...............400...........STEAM/RECIP
> SNOWCEM..............1947.................77...............465...........MOTOR
> 
> They also had two smaller launch tugs....CEMARCO..&..PORTLAND, I am sorry but I don`t have any details of these.
> 
> Jim.


Cemenco crew 1956 captain jack Saunders mate Peter Saunders engineer
Bill meopham 2nd John whiting other tugs rotary Kilburn medusa


----------

